# Tank question



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a tank which I dosed fungus medication and some freshwater ich treatment when I had freshwater fish, is it possible to keep saltwater fish or corals? 

Would there be any copper ingredients in freshwater medication?

How do you clear the trace of medication left in the tank?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wash the tank really good, and scrub it clean. Use vinegar as a cleanser. Rinse well. You should be fine.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

No harm in using bleach to clean your tank, then rinse really well. We clean our skimmers, power heads etc with bleach and vinegar (not at the same time). The vinegar is good for the calcium build up.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can use some CupriSorb if you are worried about it that much.


----------

